# New (to me) XD9 Tactical



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Springfield Armory XD9 Tactical, 9mm 5" barrel. Original owner claims only 100 rounds through it and I believe it after receiving it.










This will be my new IDPA gun but I need to get a new holster for it.

(Yes, that's my USAF issued field jacket from way back when.)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice, good choice :smt023 They're great shooting guns, I'm sure you'll enjoy it :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------

